# First Sufferfest Video, recommendation



## Cycles4Fun (Oct 16, 2012)

Just as the title says. i want to purchase a sufferfest video. what one would you recommend for the first one to try?

I dont Race. i want to use these as a tool to get stronger, faster and make my time on the bike easier on really long rides.. i wanna be ready to do a Century next summer.

as of now i have gone 40 miles at my longest ride.


thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Look online at Sufferfest and look at the group of videos that best fit you. Me personally I am looking at the TT videos. Then come back on here and ask a more specific question. Your choices should be knocked down to 3 or 4.


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought angels for my first one. Love it. Almost made me puke.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Second that*



noelb said:


> I bought angels for my first one. Love it. Almost made me puke.


I've got them all and enjoy this one the most


----------



## jkeller (Feb 27, 2006)

I think that The Hunted has the most variety. Downward Spiral is great as an interval workout. Really like the soundtrack on Fight Club.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

The Hunted and Local Hero are probably my favorite. Angels is pretty good as well. I prefer the longer Threshold type intervals.

The original Sufferfest video Downward Spiral is very hard if you do it right, but the video quality is not as good as later releases.


----------



## bigmike3541 (Aug 21, 2012)

fight club is a good first choice i think.
for me at least the downward spiral is much harder


----------



## RServranckx (Apr 19, 2011)

nightfend said:


> The Hunted and Local Hero are probably my favorite. Angels is pretty good as well. I prefer the longer Threshold type intervals.
> 
> The original Sufferfest video Downward Spiral is very hard if you do it right, but the video quality is not as good as later releases.


Downward Spiral has been re-released, and the video quality is now top notch. But like you, I prefer the longer threshold types (The Hunted, Hell Hath no Fury), followed by the mid-intervals ones (Angels, A Very Dark Place, Fight Club, Local Hero), then the short intervals. 

Rob


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

If you're training for a century, none of these videos will help....just sayin'

But if I had to pick, my two Go-To vids are Fight Club and Revolver.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

I just bought the Starter Kit last night, I tried the Angels one this morning and loved it!


----------



## bigmike3541 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have three that I rotate: fight club, downward spiral, and hell hath no fury


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have 3.
1. A Very Dark Place. Great video. Good mix. Tough but not too bad. The most fun and best music of my 3. First one I bought also the least used even though the one I enjoy the most and would most recommend for a first. 
2. Downward Spiral. This is tough. When I really want to kick my @$$. Great format. Good music. The one I use the most. 
3. The Hunted. Got this to train for a hilly century. It worked. Also good one to extend. Do hill repeats. Music so so. Not a great cool down but if your century is hilly - mine was just under 10k - then this is good training.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've really been liking There is No Try right now. I'm trying to avoid going to hard at this point, but it is nice staying in zone 2 and working my way up just above threshold and then back to zone 2 - it really starts to emphasize some good tempo. 

My favorite video is Angels. While I do find it incredibly difficult, it is not the most difficult one for me - that guilty pleasure is won by A very dark place. 5x4 minute Vo2 max intervals are TORTURE. It isn't the first one that's hard, but once I get to the third I'm struggling to stay in the game. my wattage falls pretty drastically by the fourth, and I'm just trying to survive the fifth. It is great for the final build up to the season, but I'm definitely not looking forward to it - sort of.


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got home town hero today. Not as intense as angles or downward spiral, but longer. So far I'm really happy with sufferfest. I'm generally tough to motivate; hate my trainer. These videos have breathed new life into winter training.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

I have revolver,angels and hell hath no fury. For me hell hath no fury is the hardest. The 2-20minutes sections kill me. But all 3 are great and have made the riding the trainer much more tolerable. 45 to 75 minutes of misery what could be better


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

1) There is no try (the newest one...GREAT music and GREAT intervals)
2) A very dark place
3) Hell hath no fury


----------



## digita6 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just get them all. I did so a bit over a week ago and am on my second time through them now...can't stay away.


----------



## changes2008 (Aug 19, 2009)

I realize this is old, but still could be a very helpful thread.

Currently, I own the following videos:
A Very Dark Place
Angles
Downward Spiral
Extra Shot
Fight Club
Hell Hath No Fury
The Wretched
There Is No Try

I really like all of them! Each one has its use thought. The OG poster wants to improve their ability on a longer ride like a century. I'd say go with something like Local Hero, which was suggested earlier. You can also add Extra Shot if you're feeling spry. I personally really like Fight Club because it's longer intervals and pretty dang tough with all the surprise attacks near the end. These make this video very challenging. 

Angles is a great one for longer efforts and is suppose to be for climbing; however, one could modify cadence on any of these videos to suit their goals. For a first purchase for anyone, I'd suggest The Wretched. It's a long race interval that last around 25/35 minutes and an 8 minutes warmup/cool down. This video seriously seems like only 10 minutes has passed and you get a great workout. 

Maybe we can start a review and personal experience thread so everyone can give new people an idea or help someone make their next purchase.

Good luck training and get ready to suffer.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

changes2008 said:


> I realize this is old, but still could be a very helpful thread.
> 
> Currently, I own the following videos:
> A Very Dark Place
> ...


Agree on Wretched. Great video. A little short. Tend to combine it with Extra Shot. 

For a century I really like The Hunted. 20 min climbing interval. Plus very easy to just use it to do hill repeats. 

Been wanting to try Local Hero too though.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

I just started searching for some suggestions for which video I should download for my first sufferfest experience. This thread didn't help one but... Souss like they're ALL awesome. I sent a mail to the administrator saying I'm new and looking for endurance as I'm embarking on Olympic distance tri soon. He suggested the new one "the blender", 1:40 of training. I'm ready with my large puke bucket next to the trainer!!

Seems like you can't go wrong!


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm a fan of HHNF.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

gskalt said:


> I just started searching for some suggestions for which video I should download for my first sufferfest experience. This thread didn't help one but... Souss like they're ALL awesome. I sent a mail to the administrator saying I'm new and looking for endurance as I'm embarking on Olympic distance tri soon. He suggested the new one "the blender", 1:40 of training. I'm ready with my large puke bucket next to the trainer!!
> 
> Seems like you can't go wrong!


Had you posted somethung recently I would have suggested the Blender. Excellent for Endurance and my most used video. Fortunately this time of year I can ride outside most days.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to own them all, but if you are training for your tri why are you indoor training? Is your ride 40k? You want speed, no? Not really endurance? How long do you expect to be on the bike? Is it a flat course?


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought their three pack to get started. I have been consistently training mainly with downward spiral and angels. You might not think of downward spiral as good for try but I think you would find the opposite. Consistently performing the high intensity short intervals allows you to build leg strength which for me as I apply those gains make me stronger with more endurance. I have been doing these about twice per week and then doing some longer road rides on the weekend. I find that I can go progressively harder the more time and effort I put in.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Downward Spiral is outstanding.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Ideally yes, I'd be outside more but the weather has been unpredictable and doing drills and training sessions actually keep me more focused on "training" where riding outside is more of pleasure. Yes speed is important for the tri but for me if rather get the very hilly 40k ride with energy to run after. If I do endurance focused drills, I will get to that point. This race starts at sea level, god up to over 500 feet with some climbs along the way. 

Also it's easier to do the ride indoors with the focus on intensity, where outside I find that I am more into enjoying the scenery and dodging cars! 

I'm thinking of getting blender, but some of these other ones seem real good. The good thing is all the feedback has been positive


----------



## Mightee23 (Mar 31, 2011)

They have a deal right now for 3 videos for $21.69...

Sufferfest Remastered Bundle (AVDP, Extra Shot, Long Scream)
Sufferfest: A Very Dark Place
Sufferfest: Extra Shot
Sufferfest: The Long Scream

Do you guys think these are 3 good ones? It seems like the other 2 are shorter videos compared to the first one. Do you guys think this is a good starter videos?

Thanks.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mightee23 said:


> They have a deal right now for 3 videos for $21.69...
> 
> Sufferfest Remastered Bundle (AVDP, Extra Shot, Long Scream)
> Sufferfest: A Very Dark Place
> ...


I do not have The Long Scream but the other two are good. 

A Very Dark Place is excellent. Good music, great work-out. Nice sense of humor. Even a decent cool down (most SF cool downs are terrible IMO). 

That said, this is almost more like 1 real workout and two add ons. Not a bad thing as the add ons are great to make your work out longer and can be added to any work-out.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Mightee23 said:


> They have a deal right now for 3 videos for $21.69...
> 
> Sufferfest Remastered Bundle (AVDP, Extra Shot, Long Scream)
> Sufferfest: A Very Dark Place
> ...


if you're going to buy that, do it quick. I just checked the info on the twitter feed and it was for 48 hours starting June 10. I just picked up mine.

time to suffer later


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

I recently picked up Downward Spiral and There is no Try. Both are excellent. TINT is a good, solid workout with varying hoes of intervals. Downward Spiral just plain hurts... LOL


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

ucfquattroguy said:


> I recently picked up Downward Spiral and There is no Try. Both are excellent. TINT is a good, solid workout with varying hoes of intervals. Downward Spiral just plain hurts... LOL


isn't that the point?  you gotta love the names of the videos though. and when I saw that revolver was rated an 11 on a difficulty scale of 1-10, I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## Mightee23 (Mar 31, 2011)

gskalt said:


> if you're going to buy that, do it quick. I just checked the info on the twitter feed and it was for 48 hours starting June 10. I just picked up mine.
> 
> time to suffer later


Thanks for the heads-up. I picked it up right after your post. :thumbsup: 

Pretty good deal. Let's see how it goes....


----------

